# Cancel games 10/12 & 10/13



## justified (Oct 11, 2019)

Do the right thing. The games in the Valley are going to be cancelled anyway. You don't wanna be sitting in traffic on the 405 with smoke everywhere just to get your kid to a game. Let the firefighters do their job. The leagues need to do the right thing this weekend.


----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2019)

justified said:


> Do the right thing. The games in the Valley are going to be cancelled anyway. You don't wanna be sitting in traffic on the 405 with smoke everywhere just to get your kid to a game. Let the firefighters do their job. The leagues need to do the right thing this weekend.


All games?


----------



## justified (Oct 11, 2019)

espola said:


> All games?


Unless the league can re-schedule a game or put it at the end of season so everyone gets credit for an equal number of games, which as we know most leagues can't change venues or do re-schedules. Teams come from the Valley all the time to play where there's no fire danger. Why should they be penalized with a cancelled game and everyone else in their bracket plays?


----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2019)

justified said:


> Unless the league can re-schedule a game or put it at the end of season so everyone gets credit for an equal number of games, which as we know most leagues can't change venues or do re-schedules. Teams come from the Valley all the time to play where there's no fire danger. Why should they be penalized with a cancelled game and everyone else in their bracket plays?


We went through this on 2003 and 2007 i San Diego County, when a whole weekend of Presidio League games was just cancelled, but that was confined to SD County where the smoke and closed roads affected pretty much everyone.  

I don't know what you mean by "penalized".


----------



## justified (Oct 11, 2019)

espola said:


> We went through this on 2003 and 2007 i San Diego County, when a whole weekend of Presidio League games was just cancelled, but that was confined to SD County where the smoke and closed roads affected pretty much everyone.
> 
> I don't know what you mean by "penalized".


I remember, and not looking like that disaster today. Penalized means a team from the Valley is in a bracket and trying for a playoff spot and the game is cancelled, they won't have an equal number of games and may not quality. Means nothing in the grand scheme of things but parents lose it. Point is, there are evacuations going on and bad conditions, makes it worse for all involved. Why put kids at risk?


----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2019)

justified said:


> I remember, and not looking like that disaster today. Penalized means a team from the Valley is in a bracket and trying for a playoff spot and the game is cancelled, they won't have an equal number of games and may not quality. Means nothing in the grand scheme of things but parents lose it. Point is, there are evacuations going on and bad conditions, makes it worse for all involved. Why put kids at risk?


So you want to cancel games in Orange County just to be fair?


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 11, 2019)

We are supposed to play in Santa Clarita Sunday at 1 PM.   The team we are supposed to play also has a game Saturday at home as well.   Don't think either game will get played.   Best to cancel games that need cancelling, but play the games that can be played.  Try their best to makeup games later.


----------



## El Clasico (Oct 11, 2019)

justified said:


> I remember, and not looking like that disaster today. Penalized means a team from the Valley is in a bracket and trying for a playoff spot and the game is cancelled, they won't have an equal number of games and may not quality. Means nothing in the grand scheme of things but parents lose it. Point is, there are evacuations going on and bad conditions, makes it worse for all involved. Why put kids at risk?


I am always amazed by the number of coward parents out there that always seem to want everyone else to bend to their beliefs.  Look, if it's raining, snowing, too hot, too cold OR there happens to be a fire and you don't feel your kid should have to play, have the guts and the decency to just stay home and live our your beliefs.

Reality, is that you will cry that it is wrong, unfair or dangerous for the kids, but you will do it if everyone else is doing it.  If you want to stay home, stay home!


----------



## justified (Oct 11, 2019)

El Clasico said:


> I am always amazed by the number of coward parents out there that always seem to want everyone else to bend to their beliefs.  Look, if it's raining, snowing, too hot, too cold OR there happens to be a fire and you don't feel your kid should have to play, have the guts and the decency to just stay home and live our your beliefs.
> 
> Reality, is that you will cry that it is wrong, unfair or dangerous for the kids, but you will do it if everyone else is doing it.  If you want to stay home, stay home!


Currently 10 fires burning in Southern California. Good luck in the inferno.


----------



## justified (Oct 11, 2019)

espola said:


> So you want to cancel games in Orange County just to be fair?


Games aren't rescheduled. Leagues can't handle it. yes, fairness and safety, they're forgotten arts.


----------



## TangoCity (Oct 11, 2019)

Why not just use common sense instead?


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Oct 11, 2019)

If you go to SCDSL's site, you can see their standings are based on average points/game.  So teams do not get penalized for having fewer games.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 11, 2019)

Are people really that worried about points/standings that you’d want your kid to play in air quality around a fire?  Or that you’d want a team to travel to play that might drive home from the game to find their house has burned down?


----------



## MSK357 (Oct 11, 2019)

justified said:


> I remember, and not looking like that disaster today. Penalized means a team from the Valley is in a bracket and trying for a playoff spot and the game is cancelled, they won't have an equal number of games and may not quality. Means nothing in the grand scheme of things but parents lose it. Point is, there are evacuations going on and bad conditions, makes it worse for all involved. Why put kids at risk?


It sounds like you are more worried about your kids bracket and standings.  If you are worried about your kid, stay home. Let the other games away from the fires continue on.


----------



## justified (Oct 11, 2019)

MSK357 said:


> It sounds like you are more worried about your kids bracket and standings.  If you are worried about your kid, stay home. Let the other games away from the fires continue on.


Ha, funny. Not even close, don't care, doesn't apply. Got caught in the inferno by Getty Center a few years back from a game and can't believe it had come to that. Had games cancelled last minute over the years after driving forever due to hazardous conditions. Seen kids get sick and complain of headaches and sickness. If as above the league can make it fair and not have parents lose it and risk their kids safety to play a game, which parents do because they're told to, I'm good. All the signs of years past are happening right now with conditions getting worse and new fires starting. And your logic is dead wrong. A team is made worse when one kid doesn't show, especially when you need more players in poor conditions. Not showing up is not an option. We (as in all of us parents) don't teach our kids that.


----------



## Chalklines (Oct 11, 2019)

El Clasico said:


> I am always amazed by the number of coward parents out there that always seem to want everyone else to bend to their beliefs.  Look, if it's raining, snowing, too hot, too cold OR there happens to be a fire and you don't feel your kid should have to play, have the guts and the decency to just stay home and live our your beliefs.
> 
> Reality, is that you will cry that it is wrong, unfair or dangerous for the kids, but you will do it if everyone else is doing it.  If you want to stay home, stay home!


Its all created from a pay to play system. Parents run the show now with $$$$


----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2019)

justified said:


> Ha, funny. Not even close, don't care, doesn't apply. Got caught in the inferno by Getty Center a few years back from a game and can't believe it had come to that. Had games cancelled last minute over the years after driving forever due to hazardous conditions. Seen kids get sick and complain of headaches and sickness. If as above the league can make it fair and not have parents lose it and risk their kids safety to play a game, which parents do because they're told to, I'm good. All the signs of years past are happening right now with conditions getting worse and new fires starting. And your logic is dead wrong. A team is made worse when one kid doesn't show, especially when you need more players in poor conditions. Not showing up is not an option. We (as in all of us parents) don't teach our kids that.


Not showing up is always an option.


----------



## MSK357 (Oct 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Not showing up is always an option.


Justified just doesn't want it to effect his bracket and standings.  Nothing about the health of the kid or else it wouldn't even be a question. Skip the game close to the fire. discussion over.


----------



## outside! (Oct 11, 2019)

MSK357 said:


> Justified just doesn't want it to effect his bracket and standings.  Nothing about the health of the kid or else it wouldn't even be a question. Skip the game close to the fire. discussion over.


If you are going to skip a game, please inform the coach, team manager. If possible, inform the team.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 11, 2019)

Up in NorCal, we lost 2 weeks of practices and games to the Camp Fire.  It wasn’t totally consistent, either.  Some teams lost more games, some lost fewer.  The north teams missed more practices than further south teams.

It’s not a big deal.  Certainly not worth putting pressure on people to play in air that will make them sick.  Just ignore the standings for a week, get a good air cleaner, and hope it clears.


----------



## Zdrone (Oct 12, 2019)

Curious how the games in the Northern San Fernando Valley were. 

Ours was cancelled but the field was pretty close to the fires


----------



## Venantsyo (Oct 13, 2019)

La Surf - Fullerton Rangers has been cancelled


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Oct 13, 2019)

El Clasico said:


> I am always amazed by the number of coward parents out there that always seem to want everyone else to bend to their beliefs.  Look, if it's raining, snowing, too hot, too cold OR there happens to be a fire and you don't feel your kid should have to play, have the guts and the decency to just stay home and live our your beliefs.
> 
> Reality, is that you will cry that it is wrong, unfair or dangerous for the kids, but you will do it if everyone else is doing it.  If you want to stay home, stay home!


Damn right el clásico!’  I mean, it’s just so important to play every weekend because scoreboards are the most important thing for ulittle soccer!  You know your child will be pissed off 5 years from now because he/she didn’t play when it was smelling like ashes in the air.   We are building soldiers that need to suck it up even if their lungs are full of ashes!!    Pathetic!


----------



## justified (Oct 14, 2019)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Damn right el clásico!’  I mean, it’s just so important to play every weekend because scoreboards are the most important thing for ulittle soccer!  You know your child will be pissed off 5 years from now because he/she didn’t play when it was smelling like ashes in the air.   We are building soldiers that need to suck it up even if their lungs are full of ashes!!    Pathetic!


Blame the leagues, not the parents. I saw kids come off sick, kids taking a knee, teams with not enough subs, refs who wouldn't give water breaks. Parents do what they're told. Leagues give direction.


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 14, 2019)

We played in Santa Clarita Sunday at 1:35.    Just a touch of smoke smell, barely noticeable,  not too hot,  didn't see one kid have any issues on either team.  U15 girls.


----------



## focused1 (Oct 14, 2019)

CSL cancelled 03 girls game in Granada Hills on Sunday...we were glad because DD has been fighting a chest cold and we would probably have held her out anyway


----------



## Poconos (Oct 15, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> Just a touch of smoke smell


sounds like most ski lodges


----------



## Zdrone (Oct 15, 2019)

Poconos said:


> sounds like most ski lodges


Or the third day in Mexico


----------



## Luis Andres (Oct 17, 2019)

Well for csl I guess it’s important to finish at the top of the brackets to keep advancing but imo it’s not worth the health hazard. Being about 1 mile from the fires last week I can say that all over the sfv you could smell smoke and you did not want to be outside last weekend. Especially playing soccer and taking deep breaths of charcoal is no good. The point system should also take into consideration the number of games played. For us personally did not matter since our team is sitting nicely in 2nd place but for others I can see where there can be an argument


----------



## RedCard (Oct 17, 2019)

Luis Andres said:


> Well for csl I guess it’s important to finish at the top of the brackets to keep advancing but imo it’s not worth the health hazard. Being about 1 mile from the fires last week I can say that all over the sfv you could smell smoke and you did not want to be outside last weekend. Especially playing soccer and taking deep breaths of charcoal is no good. The point system should also take into consideration the number of games played. For us personally did not matter since our team is sitting nicely in 2nd place but for others I can see where there can be an argument


ECNL uses that point system you are talking about and I for one like it.


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 17, 2019)

RedCard said:


> ECNL uses that point system you are talking about and I for one like it.


Different though. In that in ECNL each team will play the same number of games so total points and average points makes no difference and the league uses both.....ppg is only really used for mid-season standings. In SCDSL it is common for cancelled games to not be made up so it is more important to go by PPG (and teams can get unlucky by playing harder/easier schedule than opponents).


----------



## timbuck (Oct 17, 2019)

SCDSL really does suck.  If wish Coast had a bigger presence in Orange County.
League Cup in Coast is so much better than the janky playoffs that SCDSL throws together.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 17, 2019)

If your team is actually having trouble finding good games, it sticks out like a sore thumb.  

You are 7-0-0 with a +35 goal differential.

Even with missed games, you're probably no worse than second.  

If you aren't dominating, why sweat it?  You still get good games either way.

That said, at the top it is better to rank teams by number of losses instead of number of wins.  It tends to be more accurate at guessing year end standings.


----------



## focomoso (Oct 17, 2019)

justified said:


> Unless the league can re-schedule a game or put it at the end of season so everyone gets credit for an equal number of games, which as we know most leagues can't change venues or do re-schedules. Teams come from the Valley all the time to play where there's no fire danger. Why should they be penalized with a cancelled game and everyone else in their bracket plays?


Our SCDSL game was canceled and re-scheduled for the end of the season.


----------



## justified (Oct 17, 2019)

focomoso said:


> Our SCDSL game was canceled and re-scheduled for the end of the season.


Glad to be wrong. Used to have showcase games for youngers and now season keeps getting shorter. Cool that yours was rescheduled.


----------



## focomoso (Oct 17, 2019)

justified said:


> Glad to be wrong. Used to have showcase games for youngers and now season keeps getting shorter. Cool that yours was rescheduled.


I think they have a date or two set aside for postponements. I suspect if another bunch of games were to get fire / rained out, they wouldn't have room to reschedule.


----------



## Zdrone (Oct 17, 2019)

We were just scheduled for a cancelled game on one of the off days before the end of the season. 

Right call to cancel and happy we get to play the game (barring the next “event”)


----------

